# 2 DIN 7 inch FitPC2-based Carputer Nav/Music/Etc



## halestorm (Apr 28, 2009)

http://r.ebay.com/fREf4q

This car computer system is built upon a FitPC2. It has an Intel Atom Z530 1.66GHz processor, 1G RAM, and I forget the hard drive size because I replaced it with an SSD drive for quiet, fast, low power operation. It has Windows XP loaded, but I made the mistake of allowing Windows to perform its update, and it killed itself. I get the blue screen now and I'm not a Windows person so I'm done with this unit.

It has Ethernet, WiFi, IR, 6 USB ports, audio, DVI. Oh yes, there is an added audio amplifier inside the 2DIN box.

I'm including the GPS antenna and the navigation software installation disk. All cables, including a 12v wall adapter and a 12v car adapter,

http://r.ebay.com/fREf4q


----------

